# transmission fluid, oil brands



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

what kind of trans fluid and what kind of oil do you put in your Skyline?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Castrol Multitrax, I don't know if its sold in the states.......

.....No I don't have a Skyline, just a complete Skyline driveline in my car.....I'm running a FS5 R32 5 speed Gearbox atm.....


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

SkylineR33gts said:


> what kind of trans fluid and what kind of oil do you put in your Skyline?



How hard are you going to drive it? If you are going to drag race it do any track days then you have to use Redline Shockproof Heavy in the trans and front differential. This will help protect the fragile spider gears in the front diff and 3rd gear in the trans.

I use my car for track days 5-6 times a year and really beat on it. I use Shockproof in the trans. I run Royal Purple Racing 51 in the engine, Max gear 75w90 in the differentials, Max ATF in the transfer case. I have Nismo front and rear LSD's so that is why I run Max gear in the front diff.

If you are not going to beat on the car hard, I would run Mobil 1 gear oil in the trans and diffs. The engine I would use Mobil 1 15w50 in the engine and Mobil 1 ATF in the transfer case. Mobil 1 is really good and much cheaper than the Royal Purple.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

this in would return also apply to Automatics, just flow with the mobil one? That is what i had in the Evo and it ran well though it didnt have any miles on it barely but I DID beat the hell out of it


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

SkylineR33gts said:


> this in would return also apply to Automatics, just flow with the mobil one? That is what i had in the Evo and it ran well though it didnt have any miles on it barely but I DID beat the hell out of it


Automatics?


----------

